# Graffiti Art



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

Took some photos of some cool looking graffiti. 




wall1cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




wall2cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




wall3cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## maybeshewill (Mar 12, 2012)

That grafitti looks awesome in HDR.


----------



## paigew (Mar 12, 2012)

That is awesome! There are some really cool grafiti places here too and I was wondering how to go about capturing them. Great job


----------



## Bynx (Mar 12, 2012)

For the most part Id put those graffiti artists in chains and have them cleaning buildings of their mess until they were old and gray. That said, these examples Id actually call art.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

Bynx said:


> For the most part Id put those graffiti artists in chains and have them cleaning buildings of their mess until they were old and gray. That said, these examples Id actually call art.



Some of those guys have crazy talent. At least at this place the owner gave permission to tag it up.....


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 12, 2012)

Some graffiti is really cool, like you have captured.


----------



## fokker (Mar 12, 2012)

Great use of HDR here


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 12, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? I didn't know they were still popular.


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice photos indeed. I like the Ninja turtles! Makes Mikey look 3d


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks fellas, I was not sure how people would react to these and what not but its good to see there is some interest.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice! Let's keep this thread going...


----------



## Bynx (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe they are called Middle Aged Mutant Ninja Turtles now. They still fight crime but it takes them a bit longer.


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 13, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Thanks fellas, I was not sure how people would react to these and what not but its good to see there is some interest.



No problem...For people who do graffiti art only express what they are feeling inside of them so they express themselves with tagging art on a building of some sort. I do agree the artist who do this for a living are awesome what they do.


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 13, 2012)

OLDSKEWL said:


> Very nice! Let's keep this thread going...



I like the second one the best out of them.


----------

